# cry now, laugh later



## GEmatt

Hello,

Could anyone please help me translate the above into Latin? Would it be something like _flere hodie, gratulo cras_? The translations of _to laugh_ that I found all seemed to have connotations of derision and mockery, which is not the sense in this case.

Thanks!
GEmatt


----------



## Whodunit

In what sense would you like to use _cry_? As in _bursting into tears_ or _screaming out loud_? Your Latin translation tells me that you meant it in the former sense, but nevertheless here are the possibilities I can offer so far:

_Clama(te) nunc, deride(te) posterius._ (tears)
_Fle(te) nunc, deride(te) posterius._ (screaming)

The "te" is used for more than one person.


----------



## GEmatt

Thank you very much, Whodunit.  _Cry_ here is perhaps more in the sense of suffering or hardship - it doesn't have to literally involve crying.

The idea is of accepting hardship in the short term (today), for a future profit or benefit, as in "wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten".  I'd like to keep the now-later/today-tomorrow structure though, if that works?

GEmatt


----------



## Whodunit

GEmatt said:


> Thank you very much, Whodunit. _Cry_ here is perhaps more in the sense of suffering or hardship - it doesn't have to literally involve crying.


 
Do you have something like _beklagen_ in mind?



> The idea is of accepting hardship in the short term (today), for a future profit or benefit, as in "wer zuletzt lacht, lacht am besten". I'd like to keep the now-later/today-tomorrow structure though, if that works?


 
Yes, you can use _hodie_ and _cras_ in the situation instead of my _nunc_, _posterius_.


----------



## GEmatt

I'm not sure it's _beklagen_, so much as _leiden _or _etw. ertragen _(you aren't necessarily complaining). Part of the appeal is in the two contrasting pairs, "cry-laugh" and "now-later", so a similar contrast in Latin would be great.

You use deride(te) in your suggestion, but doesn't this mean to laugh _at_? I'm looking for _laugh_ in the sense of _sich freuen_, not _jmdn auslachen_. Sorry for not being clear before. Would this work, for one person (just checking other possibilites...)?

_Lacrima hodie, laetifica cras_.

Thanks!
GEmatt


----------



## Whodunit

GEmatt said:


> I'm not sure it's _beklagen_, so much as _leiden _or _etw. ertragen _(you aren't necessarily complaining). Part of the appeal is in the two contrasting pairs, "cry-laugh" and "now-later", so a similar contrast in Latin would be great.
> 
> You use deride(te) in your suggestion, but doesn't this mean to laugh _at_? I'm looking for _laugh_ in the sense of _sich freuen_, not _jmdn auslachen_. Sorry for not being clear before. Would this work, for one person (just checking other possibilites...)?
> 
> _Lacrima hodie, laetifica cras_.
> 
> Thanks!
> GEmatt


 
Sorry, I misread your first post. 

_Lacrima_ is a good choice, but somehow I don't like _laetifica_ here. I would either use _gaude_ or _ride_.


----------



## GEmatt

OK, thanks for your help Whodunit!


----------



## Mezzofanti

If I am right in thinking that the English is intended as something resembling a proverb, it seems to corresponde very closely to the biblical :"qui seminant in lacrimis in exultatione metent"


----------



## GEmatt

Thank you, Mezzofanti.

The English does come close to the biblical passage you cite (perhaps it is even a direct, secularized "descendant"), but it is intended more as a statement of one's personal approach to life, or of one's general attitude, whereas that contained in Psalms describes an external state applying to an entire people or tribe, so I would see a mismatch there, in terms of scale and focus. Good to know, in any case.


----------



## Mezzofanti

OK I've got the picture of your intended meaning and context now, GEmatt.  It occurs to me that as a statement of personal philosophy, the sort of thing you might have printed on a tee-shirt, one could imitate the style of Latin mottos on the coat of arms of a noble family.  In that case I would suggest, with ultimate concision "lacrimans risurus" - weeping at present, but destined to laugh hereafter.


----------



## GEmatt

Mezzofanti said:


> ...ultimate concision "lacrimans risurus" - weeping at present, but destined to laugh hereafter.


Short and sweet, Mezzofanti.

Many thanks!


----------



## Flaminius

Note, if a female is the speaker, the motto should be:
lacrimans risura.


----------



## GEmatt

Flaminius said:


> Note, if a female is the speaker, the motto should be:
> lacrimans risura.


Thanks for the _nota bene_, Flaminius, and Mezzofanti and whodunit, for your help. Have a nice weekend!


----------

